# Frightening Moment



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

*reminder: make sure you let your stoker know when you are starting to pedal again.*

so The Boy and i were about 5 miles from home, and 20 miles into the ride today. we had to stop for a train, and then at the the stoplight just past the tracks. when we got the walk signal i started the push-push then pedal. something felt like it hit the rear of the bike. i looked back and saw The Boy tumble off the bike and roll into the tall grass. i quickly hopped off to help him up and check him out.

he had a few scrapes, but was okay. he was a bit shocked, too. i could tell he was holding back tears, so i let him know it was okay to cry. a few fell, but not much. i hugged him, pulled the grass outta his helmet, and asked if he was okay to cross the street, as there was shade over there. he climbed back on, and a minute later we were in the shade and dunking our feet and head in a fountain.

i usually give a "here we go" announcement when we roll out, but im not sure i did that time. we have been so good at pedaling together, it might have slipped my mind.

i asked him what happened. he didnt know. my best guess is he wasnt paying attention and was watching the train. he also thinks its cool to let go of the bars, and i think he wasnt holding on. later in the day, after we were able to joke about it a bit (as we were going over 100 miles for june, you were going over the bars!), he mentioned his butt hurt a bit. i said it might have been the distance and heat. he said it didnt hurt until he bounced off the rear tire. im pretty sure he wasnt holding on when we started off.

after over 200 miles this is our first incident. i have resolved to always give a "here we go." he has said he will let me know when his hands are off. we have been talking about him paying attention, not just on the bike but in everyday life as well. this was a painful lesson. for both of us.


----------



## Plum (Mar 27, 2005)

Yeah, my daughter has tipped off a couple times, both at stops. Seems to lose focus when we're not moving. Same story, few scrapes and a bump, always helmeted. Still loves riding back there.

Am in the habit of asking "everbody ready?" before moving. Scary when it happens, definitely.

Plum


----------

